
SlopPy: An error-tolerant Python interpreter that facilitates sloppy programming - pcr910303
http://www.pgbovine.net/SlopPy.html
======
sigmaprimus
I think this may be useful as a debugging tool and for that reason I commend
the authors for creating it, but I would be reluctant to use it for any
critical application.

The example given of starting a script then leaving it only to return later
and find it stopped running due to an error occurring is frustrating but
nowhere near as dangerous as having it run through without halting on errors
and producing corrupted data you are unaware of. Yes it produces a log file
but it is far to easy to sweep such error messages under the rug only to have
them come back and bite you at the worst possible moment.

Cleanliness is godliness, GIGO, sloppy programming is lazy programming IMHO.

